# Just a heads up for you all.....



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks joker ! i gave it a look even if deep inside i already knew the terrible truth....they don't ship to europe


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

No problemo.  By the way, I just got another email but from Halloween Asylum. They're having a 50% off sale too for purchases made from Nov 28-30. Here's their link.....

Halloween Asylum - Totally Demented Halloween Props, Masks and Costumes


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

nice find! i entered to win spitting debbie


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

moving this to the coupons/promotion area.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Oooops... sorry about that Larry. That *would* be a more appropriate place.


----------

